# Tell the Governor to sign AB 1371 and give bicyclists 3 feet of safety clearance



## 4Crawler (Jul 13, 2011)

> Take Action
> Tell the Governor to sign AB 1371 and give bicyclists 3 feet of safety clearance
> 
> Governor Brown has the opportunity to sign a bill that will help make bicycling safer for millions of Californians. Assembly Bill 1371 will require drivers to give bicyclists at least three feet of clearance when overtaking them from behind in the same lane - and it's already been approved by both houses of the Legislature. All it needs to become law is the Governor's signature.


- Take Action for World-Class Public Transportation and Walkable Communities | TransForm


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

He vetoed it the last time because it did not allow the driver to cross the double yellow when providing this 3 ft. Most drivers do the 3 ft and cross the double yellow anyway.

I'd really like to see in this or a bill that would require roads to have a 2 ft shoulder minimum. That could be interesting with existing roads.


----------



## Roarau (Jul 3, 2012)

I've never seen a cop write a ticket for something like this, so what is the point? No fear no gain?

I see about 10 taxis a day parked in the bike lane (I live in SF). I yell at them all the time, I've told cops to write them tickets (the cops didn't even know the law!). I am all for making riding safe, but idle threats aren't getting it done in the city.


----------



## 4Crawler (Jul 13, 2011)

Well, at least it is now on the books. Agreed that education and enforcement are two issues that not addressed with this or many laws. Heck, I think many driver's don't know that they are supposed to yield to pedestrians/cyclists in crosswalks, just saw a near miss tonight on my local bike trail where it crosses a busy street. 



> The Governor just signed AB 1371 to require drivers to give people on bikes three feet of clearance when passing.
> 
> And he did it because of you.
> 
> ...


----------



## singlespeed.org (Feb 14, 2006)

I am glad this law has been signed. I know it won't solve everything and suddenly make biking safe, but it adds one more tool for law enforcement to hopefully use (preferably proactively - so now rather than just saying it was an unsafe distance that the car was, they have a specific number, over re-actively as a way to ticket a driver after an accident).


----------



## 4Crawler (Jul 13, 2011)

Good writeup on the legislation below:
- Cyclists will get 3-foot buffer under new law - SFGate

Guess it won't take affect until Sept. 2014.


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

It got signed and now we are worth $250 if a driver hits us. I guess it's better than before.


----------



## skitorski (Dec 4, 2012)

I do not see any text in the law as enacted that allows a vehicle overtaking another vehicle or cycle to cross a double yellow line into oncoming traffic to comply.

Bill Text - AB-1371 Vehicles: bicycles: passing distance.



> He vetoed it the last time because it did not allow the driver to cross the double yellow when providing this 3 ft. Most drivers do the 3 ft and cross the double yellow anyway.


I do not understand this at all.

I though this was the law already ???

Anyone ??


----------

